# Wicked Wicks - Juice Reviews



## Silver (20/8/17)

Am creating this thread for reviews of the *Wicked Wicks *juices.

If you have tried them out and you want to share your experiences with a review, let this henceforth be the place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pecunium (20/8/17)

Silver said:


> Am creating this thread for reviews of the *Wicked Wicks *juices.
> 
> If you have tried them out and you want to share your experiences with a review, let this henceforth be the place.



Awesome stuff - thanks for creating a dedicated page @Silver! See you at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## contrid (20/8/17)

Thanks @Silver for creating a discussion here.

I did an opening, tasting and review of the new ejuices by Wicked Wicks called The Red Line, see it here:

Reactions: Like 2


----------

